# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Not too shabby

## Peter NJ

In front of the Jolly Roger..West End Tortola

----------


## katva

Very nice!  I like the sailboat better.... :)

----------


## MIke R

very nice...get rid of both boats and its perfect

----------


## Peter NJ

Is this better?

----------


## MIke R

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Theresa

Gorgeous.

----------


## sbhlvr

so cruel...wish'in I was somewhere other tha here

----------


## SteveO

I know there are some BVI Travel vets in this forum.  

My wife and I are headed to Peter Island and Virgin Gorda in early June.  

Any must see places or restaurants?  On Virgin Gorda we will be staying in Katitche Point Great House.  First villa experience anywhere, even after 5 trips to SBH and 3 to Anguilla.

Is Tortola worth seeing?  Crime an issue there?

Looking forward to hearing back!  Pix look great

----------


## sbhlvr

We have been to both. Tortola was okay. I was actually a little disapointed with Cane Garden Bay. It gets some much hype,perhaps too much. However, I prefer beaches w/o a lot of buildings and such on them...
Can't wait for your trip report.

Hoping to make it back to Anguilla this May.

----------


## MIke R

I agree with Carol....Cane Garden Bay is ok...not bad but not great..Quitos bar at night is cool.....a lot of crime on the increase in Tortola..

Virgin Gorda  is nice but DO NOT go the Baths when the cruise ships are in...

go to Jost Van Dyke...at least for the day....thats my favorite of the bunch

----------


## SteveO

Thanks for the feedback.  How do you know when the cruise ships are at the Baths?  They post the schedule someplace?

IS Virgin Gorda most like which of the following (trying to set my expectations)

-Turks and Caicos
-Anguilla
-Harbour Island
-SBH
-Antigua

----------


## MIke R

if you see a cruise ship in.....they are at the Baths...count on it...

Virgin Gorda is nothing at all like SBH...a little like Antigua..a little like T&C's.... nothing like Anguilla...Harbour Island I havent been to

----------


## SteveO

Thanks Mike, sounds like an experience of its own!  Hope we have a good time

----------


## MIke R

go to Jost van Dyke.....hit Foxys and Soggy Dollar for a painkiller.....chill outon the beach..you'll love it..small water taxis go from everywhere

----------


## SteveO

Good stuff, have you ever been out to Peter Island?  Just starting there for a few nights.

----------


## MIke R

no I havent  but I have heard  a lot of good things about it

----------


## ccg

> go to Jost van Dyke.....hit Foxys and Soggy Dollar for a painkiller.....chill outon the beach..you'll love it..small water taxis go from everywhere



We are tingling to a T -23 to BVI and your suggestion is completely on the books!   :Big Grin:  The painkiller is a rum drink? Or much more?  We are saling using the Moorings.  The kids are pumped.

C

----------


## sbhlvr

Painkiller, my favorite!! Yummy.

----------


## ccg

What is in a Painkiller?  And is Foxys Firewater something to try as well?

Thanks for the help.

Charlotte

----------


## KevinS

From Pusser's webpage:

WORLD FAMOUS PUSSERS PAINKILLER®
The infamous drink were known for throughout the Caribbean. A delightful blend of Pussers Rum, pineapple juice, orange juice, and cream of coconut, served on the rocks with an orange slice and a cherry, then topped off with freshly grated nutmeg.

Painkiller® Ingredients
The Painkiller® is a blend of Pussers Rum with 4 parts pineapple juice, 1 part cream of coconut and 1 part orange juice served over the rocks with a generous amount of fresh nutmeg on top. You have a choice of numbers 2, 3 or 4, which designate the amount of Pussers Rum! Cheers!

Painkiller #2  2 parts Pussers Rum
Painkiller #3  3 parts Pussers Rum
Painkiller #4  4 parts Pussers Rum

----------


## ccg

Thanks Kevin.  Will have to have a couple of them.

C

----------


## JohnC

Savannah Bay, Virgin Gorda. Georgios Restaurant used to be right there. One of the best.

----------


## Peter NJ

ccg make sure you hit Saba Rock

----------

